

Flops in the Technology of 2012 - webtechan
http://www.techieapps.com/5-biggest-flops-in-the-technology-of-2012/
The technology world is always full of surprises. While some small ideas and decisions turn into big business.
======
mfincham
Point #5 (Mac Succumbs To Trojan Flashback) at least, is rather badly written.

I didn't bother to read the others.

------
pettermark
Everyone was expecting that the shareholders of facebook would be benefited
and would get huge amount of profit but facebook really disappointed everyone.

I don't understand why a giant like yahoo appoints a person at such a high
position without verifying their qualifications.

Truly disappointing technology flops such giants.

